# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Gallery >  I don't always meme 3D print

## soulstice

Did a 3D print of Jonathan Goldsmith from the I don't always meme. Model was digitally sculpted in Zbrush and printed at Shapeways http://shpws.me/uwWg

----------

